
A fast BigInt.js in an evening, compiling C++ to JavaScript - apignotti
https://medium.com/leaningtech/a-fast-bigint-js-in-an-evening-compiling-c-to-javascript-db61ae733512
======
carlopi
Thanks, I wrote the article, ask away!

